# Saltwater tankmates for GSP?



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

I apologize if this topic has already been covered--I was just too impatient to scour through all the threads to find it.

I have recently acclimated my 3.5 inch GSP to full saltwater (he seems to be enjoying himself in there). He is in a 45g high tank with 90g of filtration (just going by what it said on the box), a powerhead (170gph), a (homemade) protein skimmer (he's messy), live rock, and a mixture of live sand and crushed coral for substrate.

I would like for him to have one or two tankmates. However, I don't want to jeopardize the life or wellbeing of any fish I might put in there, so I am just wondering: is there a good saltwater fish that he would get along with (or at least tolerate)? At first I was considering gobies but since my substrate is partly crushed coral, I don't think that would do since they prefer all sand for burrowing. What about a Royal Gramma? Do they also need to burrow? I am VERY new to saltwater fish, so please be kind :chair:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

GSPs are very mean, so you'd do well to match its temperament. You could easily house two or three damselfish or chromis with him in the 45 gallon. If you were to get a real skimmer, then you could easily add more.  Try this link for example:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+28


Really, any "semi-aggresive" fish that moves more quickly than the puffer and stays below 4" would be fine; just mind the stocking density. If you have any more questions, don't be shy!


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, Damsels are just lovely! I think I might just do that. Would one work okay or do you recommend two or three like you said? How big do damsels get? I'm very scared of overstocking.


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

By the way, can you link me to something that outlines all of the damselfish's needs?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Damsels are small, but they're really aggressive. One or two of the same type would be just fine together; and as for they're needs, just click on their pictures in the link for a brief synopsis of their requirements.

If you stick with one or two of the, you should have ample room for another merium-ish fish down the line, assuming proper filtration.


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great! Thank you so much. Also, the damsels won't hurt the GSP will they?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope, the puffer will hold its own against the damsels, and the damsels will hold their own against the puffer.


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

UPDATE: I went to my LFS and the guy there said that the damsels would work fine, but he also recommended the Purple Pseudochromis... and I took that one. He's been in the tank for several hours and I'm not seeing any hard feelings yet... they just kind of stared at each other for a couple seconds and then went on their merry ways. The chromis has taken nicely to a little rock cave in the aquarium, so it looks like all is well.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep, pseudos are great tank mates. They're fast, small(ish) and if threatened, they can be mean. Just watch out for any ammonia/nitrite/nitrate spikes now, though there shouldn't be much, if any.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I've kept GSP with damsels, flame hawkfish and a bicolor angelfish for a number of years with no significant lasting issues. The GSP was the last addition in the tank (which had been running for a number of years before the GSP's arrival, which up to that time was in another tank).

The first day the damsels vigorously intimidated the GSP. By the end of the week the damsels were sporting nipped fins and never bothered the GSP again or vice versa. 



funlad3 said:


> Damsels are *small*...


Depends on the species. 

My second largest SW fish is currently a five and half inch neon velvet damselfish. Some damsel species get upwards of 6" and larger. I think the largest damselfish I've seen was a garibaldi which was about the size of an oscar.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As usual, you're completley correct Kay-Bee. I totally forgot about some of the larger one's (like the garibaldi), although, I find it unlikely that a LFS would be carrying a rather expensive coldwater fish. Regardless, point taken.


----------

